# How to use VBA to open web links in EXCEL cells?



## Steve121 (Jul 1, 2010)

I need to open links in Excel cells and paste the contents in to these cells. Can any one help me.....?


----------



## Deleted member 3 (Jul 1, 2010)

Start by posting in the right forums, next time I'll just delete your thread.


----------

